# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Maletin levitator

## RNST

Buenas 

He visto en el Corte Ginés el maletín para levitación (que he visto por aquí en un enlace pero no logro encontrar) y quería saber qué tal es y si los hay a menos de 99 euros (que cara...) o si merece la pena.... apenas muestra el contenido... solo varias fotos y poco más...

Saludos and senqiuz.. :P  :P

----------


## ikymagic

Creo que lo comente en otra ocación, el maletin esta mu bien, ahora esta a 85€ con el royo de las navidades, y traen unos juguetitos que son dificiles de encontrar suertos y al mismo precio, ademas de una carta para levitar y una mantita, que si nos cansamos del la infinidad de cosas que podemos hacer con ese maletin, la podemos poner de mantel, y sin olvidar el dvd, que esta muy bien y nos explica las cosas de manera muy facil y entendible.

Un saludo y ya me contaras si te animas que tal te fue.

----------


## RNST

Okko... acias.... pero en el Corte Pinchés cuesta 100E.... a ver si dejan ya de "levitar" los precios... que están por las nubes...

Pd: La caja pesa poco... que contiene.... helio :Confused: ? :D

saludos & thanks....

----------


## Maguete0

en el alcampo 70 euros... :117:

----------


## Magic Kay

En Carrefour la he visto el lunes a 65. La he abierto, es la ventaja de estos sitios, que no te hacen ni puñetero asunto, y tiene un papelito como pidiendo excusas por el contenido... Dice que no hace falta un maletín tan grande, pero que por cuestiones comerciales lo venden así. Contiene (el material para el truco) una especie de capa y una carta. El maletín tiene una pinta estupenda para transportar los truquillos que necesitamos llevar a las actuaciones.

Ahora, mis dudas. ¿Cómo se les ocurre vender un efecto, al parecer, tan potente como este a los profanos? ¿El material que contiene es profesional? Y por último ¿Merece la pena por ese precio o (El material) se puede comprar más barato suelto en tiendas de magia?

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones.

Saludos

----------


## pacotaco

yo he visto lo que trae por otras tiendas sueltas por menos de 15 euros...
pero lo que pagas es el dvd que esta muy bien explicado los trucos....ahora lo de la caja es un pasote..jejejej

----------


## letang

¿Podéis explciarlo un poco mejor?
Entiendo que queráis camuflar pero un poco más de pistas que parezco Robert Langdon, jejeje

La cartita os referías a una carte con algo invisible para hacer levitar cerillas y similares? que se comercialzia por ahí suelta?

La mantita es algo así como para efectos como la "bola zombie"?

Me imagino una caja enorme, con un naipe y una manta y no sé... me entra la risa! jajajaja

Magic Kay, que has visto el contenido, me lo podrías comentar por privado?

Un saludo!!

----------


## letang

Acabo de entrar en la web de OID y he visto la foto del famoso maletín.

La carta es la que yo me imaginaba y... LA TELA!! LA TELA!! no me puedo creer que sea solo una tela para realizar esa levitación (no recuerdo el nombre, king rising? bueno, la de "los mocasines" la llamaré, jejeje)

Ahora sí que me haría gracia abrir ese maletín tan mono y verme esa tela y un naipe! jejeje
Y como mucho unos metros de hilo (y quen sabe si un ITR)

Pero la verdad es que el maletín está mono para llevar las cosas.
En el congreso de Barakaldo nos dieron un maletín también, estábamos graciosos todos con el maletín por ahí... jejeje

Pero bueno, si lo que vale es el DVD aceptamos barco!! xD

Un saludo y aprovecho para despedirme, que mañana me voy pa los madriles (si llego a tiempo me pasaré por la SEI) y pasao mañana _ritorno a l'Italia!_

Arrivederci!

----------


## pacotaco

efectivamente le doy valor por el dvd explicativo por que si no por la tela te vas a cualquier sitio y te compras pa hacerte un traje :D 
no trae hilo.....solo mucho "magnetismo"
y anda que no esta chula la maletita....y trae dos llaves...pa cerrarla y que nadie fisgonee..jjejej

----------


## juanmoreyra

hola
amigos alguien puede pasarme el linck de donde esta esa maleta ya ke no la encontre en la web (seguramnete busko peor de lo ke pienso)
gracias un abrazo

pd: por lo menos abriga la mantita?

----------


## juanmoreyra

amigo primero gracias por el linck
yo no se si la maleta esta o no buena, ahora lo ke si me gusto fue la pagina, me refiero al entorno grafico y accesivilidad.
y la maleta en si, es re coketa no? jaja klaro ke kizas salga mas barato comprar una maleta de ese estilo ke komprar todo pero si sumas el dvd mas la maleta, algun abrigo para las noches.... kizas no es mal precio no?
estaria bueno ke tambien te traiga los zapatos no? ahy si se justificaria bien de bien el gasto
 un abrazo 
chau suerte

----------


## Aledo

Hola, veréis reabro este tema porque estoy bastante interesado en esas cajas que venden en CI. Dentro de un tiempo voy a hacer una actuación de escena, me acerqué al corte inglés y pregunté acerca de la caja que se atraviesa con cuchillos, el mago que tienen allí y todo me asegura que es casi profesional. Aún así me gustaría tener opiniones de gente que lo tenga.
Así la caja de la levitación, se como funciona el sistema para "levitar unos cms del suelo", el mago que estaba allí me dijo que lo que necesitas para eso sirve también para otras cosas, que no debería comentar por aquí... Sí alguien me puede echar un consejo siempre agradecido.

----------


## manlex

Pero si la maleta es como las que venden en Leroy Merlyn o cualquier ferretería por poco dinero!!! Yo creo que no merece la pena, si te gusta la maleta comprate una en Makro y además te la llevas llena de herramientas!! (si es que quieres herramientas, claro, sino comprala vacía)

----------


## pscmax

Yo en la web del corte inglés vi ese maletin pero a primera bista no se que me da comprarlo. Bueno hay alguien que lo halla comprado para decir que tal esta y eso.

----------


## Aledo

Es que es eso, si opinara alguien que lo hubiera comprado, no correría el riesgo al comprarlo. No solo por el maletín, que es bastante chulo, sino porque para levitar, insisto, trae una ayudita con unos ****** que no solo te ayudarán a hacer el efecto más creible sino que según me dijo el mago de la tienda, pueden hacer que con toda facilidad muevas objetos metalicos en una mesa, o incluso una caja de cerillas con una aguja dentro¡¡

----------


## ERNEKOF

si el maletin viene con un DVD explicativo y un juego exclusivo lo mas correcto me parece COMPRARLO y no COPIARLO. Ya que como todo no estas pagando solo un maletin y un pedazo de tela sino que estas pagando el juego y los derechos del autor. Sucede lo mismo que con, por ejemplo, "los aces de McDonald" ¿Cuanto vales 3 cartas? 20 veces mas? Si no pagamos los derechos a los autores de las rutinas, poco a poco nos vamos a quedar sin cosas nuevas. Imaginate que alguien inventa una rutina genial con 4 cartas, saca un dvd explicativo. Vende solo 5 y luego todos lo "copian en forma ilegal" va a suceder que cuando esta persona invente una nueva rutina va a decir: "no lo voy a difundir y me lo guardo para mi". Bueno, esto es simplemente mi opinion al respecto pero sin animo de criticar en absoluto. A mi me pasa que me siento tan agradecido a quien crea un juego que pago contento lo que me piden por el. Saludos !!!

----------


## Aledo

ERNEKOF, estoy deacuerdo en lo que dices, creo que casi todos lo estamos, pero ¿quien ha hablado en este post de copiar el dvd y difundirlo? Me parece que nadie ha sugerido eso.

----------


## marox

la verdad que es odioso que pase eso, de que ponen articulos magicos en supermercados o verdulerias...xD o los venden en la calle
si queres juegos de magia andate a una tienda de magia y listo!!!

dios que ignorantes

----------


## letang

Me tendrías que decir cuál es esa vedulería...

Las grandes superficies tienen la finalidad de reunir diferentes tipos de tiendas en un solo centro, para facilitar las compras y ofrecer mejores servicios.

Ten en cuenta también que las tiendas de magia no abundan.
Al igual que tiendas de malabares hay muy pocas y muchas jugueterías venden este tipo de material (de calidad medio medio, pero bueno).

Según ta razonamiento el Corte Inglés (o cualquier otra clase de grandes superficies) no debería vender material de papelería, ¡que vayan a una papelería!, ni debería vender jguetes, ¡que vayan a una juguetería!, ni deberían vender carteras ¡que vayan a una peletería!, ni... ni... ni...

Cuando dices "dios que ignorantes" ¿a quién te refieres?
¿Al responsable del comercio? ¿al comprador?

----------


## ERNEKOF

> ERNEKOF, estoy deacuerdo en lo que dices, creo que casi todos lo estamos, pero ¿quien ha hablado en este post de copiar el dvd y difundirlo? Me parece que nadie ha sugerido eso.


No, yo no vi la intension de hacer eso. para nada. pero el querer tratar de acceder a un juego con derecho de autor pero sin pagar ese derecho me parece un poquito mal. Es decir, yo podria conseguir los materiales y armar una bola zombie casi identica a la original .El precio de la original es alto porque de la venta de esa bola comen 4 (el fabricante, el dueño de los derechos, el distribuidor y el minorista, y seguramente me olvido de un par) y si esa cadena se debilita todos vamos a perjudicarnos. Si tengo la plata la compro, si no la tengo ahorro y espero a juntarla pero creo que la sensacion de decir ¿¿¿u$s 40 vale esto tan chiquitito que no puede costar fabricarlo mas de u$s 0,05  :Confused:  la tuvimos todos y la tenemos siempre pero es el precio que pagamos para mantener funcionando la maquina. Yo se que hay gente que piensa distinto que yo y los respeto el 100% ya que cada persona vive su propia realidad. Esta es solo mi opinion.

(Ademas los articulos de magia no son de venta tan masiva como otros rubros)

----------


## sujetom

Quizás contenga Spam

----------

